# Learning really cool magic with everyday stuff



## rainyghost (Oct 12, 2021)

This is my little makeshift magic studio. Tonight I conducted a magic class on Zoom with three people in Toronto and one in Chicago. We focused on common objects like finger rings, credit cards, coins and cards and it was a blast. Looking forward to doing it again next week.


----------

